# First consultation - what to expect?



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Just made my first appointment to see a consultant about getting IUI and wondered what happens at the first appointment? I haven't had any tests, scans or counselling yet so just really wondering what to expect so I can prepare myself before I go. 

Thanks 

T x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi twinklets 
firstly I just wanted to wish you good luck with your IUI journey.

Generally the first steps are usually questions about your periods, background info, you'll probably need to have blood tests done, possibly a pelvic ultrasound scan? This may be different for your clinic, this is what happened for me althought I am having ICSI... I would email them or call them to ask them what to expect xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, 
Our first consultation was fairly simple for iui. The doctor told us how the process would work then arranged some blood tests and hobbies sperm analysis. Asked if I'd had scans which I hadnt, so she got those arranged. Everything was really relaxed and she was very down to earth.
Good luck!


----------

